# a few words



## saticus (May 12, 2009)

The misinformation by NIDA (National Institute of Drug Abuse) is so grossly false, so _grotesque_, that it is hilarious.
Some of NIDA's lies are that marijuana causes "madness" or psychosis. Actually, it is being used to treat mental disorders - _successfully_.
Another lie is that it is addicting. Well, if you are sick and it makes you feel better who would not want to continue using it? Since when is feeling good or euphoria a _bad_ side effect? Besides that, when medical marijuana users run out, they do not go through withdrawal, the usual symptom of addiction.
Next, it is NOT a gateway drug. It is true that dealers will usually have cocaine, meth or even heroin if the customer wants a real "blast", but medical users are content with marijuana. I will agree that some people seem to enjoy getting "high" with marijuana, but these are not medical patients.
Marijuana users, including the early Jazz singers like Louis Armstrong who smoked "muggles" before their shows, were first considered to be "low lifes". 
Medical marijuana users are frequently destitute from paying for very expensive pharmaceuticals which usually made them worse as they exhausted their finances. 
By the way, these legal medical marijuana patients are some of the sickest our doctors have ever seen; they have given up on standard medications that not only don't work, but often add side effects making them even sicker. 
NIDA propagandists say that marijuana is an unknown mixture which really isn't medicine but just makes people high which is dangerous. On the contrary, the really dangerous drugs are prescription pharmaceuticals like Oxycontin, Prozac and Ritalin and even aspirin, all of which cause hundreds of deaths. 
Marijuana/cannabis has never killed anybody, ever, in 5,000 years of use.
The statement by NIDA pimps that marijuana has no legitimate medical use is belied by the fact that it has been used for about 100 different medical purposes with good results and very few bad effects.
The U.S. Gov't says it has been used by about 70 million people, and 10 million use it daily- currently. This has caused no pandemic or harmful results. Panic attacks are common with the pharmaceutical Marinol, pure THC, which is a prescription drug.
Many religious people scoff at the idea that marijuana/cannabis is real medicine. Well, in Exodus 30: 21-23 directions are given for a holy anointing oil made with _kaneh bosum_, the Biblical name for cannabis. 
Some English translations call it sweet cane (it's NOT like sugar cane) or calamus which is a totally different substance, however Kaneh bosum (cannabis) is well documented as a useful medicine in Biblical times. 
In fact, it was used all over the holy lands as far east as India and China, where it was first grown and used for medicine 5,000 years ago. 
See Dorsett Bennett articles on Salem-News.com for a very good overview on the history of cannabis. 
Right now in the U.S., at least 400,000 have permits to grow and use cannabis. The number is increasing at least a thousand per week. 13 states have legalized medical marijuana and about 4,000 doctors have approved it's use. 
DEA Administrative Judge Francis Young said "Marijuana is the safest drug found by man." 
I have to agree.


----------

